# Hello from Kayray



## Kayray (Mar 11, 2007)

I am Mysterious's Friend. I have photographed alot of the pictures of Star.
I have a cat of my own. Her name is Mrs. P. She is the Queen of my house and lets everyone know it all the time. I have grown up with animals all my life and have enjoyed all my cat family... I enjoy hearing about all your cat families too.


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

*waves at kayray*


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Kayray. I hope to see some pics of Mrs. P soon!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

*WELCOME & HELLO*Looking forward to seeing pics of Mrs P


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Kayray! It's nice to have you with us!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

yeah kayray is a pretty cool chick. We've been best friends for about 13 years.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to have you here Kayray


----------

